# اعمل ايه مع اهلى؟؟؟



## KARMA777 (16 يونيو 2012)

*سلام الرب يسوع المسيح
ابى وحبيبى والهى وسيدى

عاوزة اسالكوا اعمل ايه فى اللى حصل معايا
اول امبارح بنتى -وهى عمرها 3 سنين- قعدت تقول بصوت عالى فى البيت ربنا يسوع وكانها بتغنى وترددها وتجرى فى الشقة لانى طبعا باخدها معايا الكنيسة
وطبعا أمى سمعتها وهى بتقول كده
لكن كان الوقت متاخر وما اتكلمناش ودخلت تنام
النهاردة كنت عند اختى فى بيتها قالتلى 
انتى وقعتك منى سودة 
سالتها ليه
قالتلى عشان اللى البنت قالته امبارح
قالتلها كل واحد حر
قالتلى انتى حرة بس مالكيش دعوة بالبنت الصغيرة
المهم انها كان عندها مناسبة وماعرفناش نتكلم
انا متاكده انهم حيكلمونى فى الموضوع ده
مش عارفة اقول ايه
وماحدش يقوللى ما تقوليش او قولى انها سمعت الكلام ده من حتة تانية 
لانهم مش حيصدقوا وانا كمان مش عاوزة اكذب
انا متضايقة اوى عشان حرقة الدم اللى حسمعها وكمان خايفة الموضوع يوصل لتفريق بينى وبين بنتى
ارجوكم قولولى رايكو
وانا عارفة ان ربنا معايا قبل كل شىء 
بس برضو احب اعرف رايكو
*​


----------



## fredyyy (16 يونيو 2012)

*يارب *
*إحفظ بنتك *
*واحفظ ... بنتها *
*أنت تنجي من كل أمر ردئ *
*أنت راعينا الصالح لذا لن نقلق *
*تعرف كيف تُخلصِّ وتعطي النجاة *
*عيوننا نحوك وننتظر خلاصك وسلامك *
*إملأ قلب أختي بالفرح إكرمها فتكرمك *
*تسطيع كل شئ ولا يعثر عليك أمر *
*نترك كل أمورنا بين يديك *
*تعتني بنا وخيرنا يهمك *
*إستجب لنا وتكلم عنا *
*يا مصدر كل رحمة *
*نحبك لأنك لنا *
*وفيك راحتنا *
*آآآمين *

.​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2012)

*ليس إلاَّ الصلاة والصوم 

ربنا يسوع قال : هذا الجنس لا يخرج إلاَّ بالصلاة والصوم

وهو قال : لأنه إتكل علىَّ إنجيه . 

هذه كلمة شرف 

الذى نجانا من موت مثل هذا ، وسينجى 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

مفيش قدامك غير انك تصلي لربنا
وتسيبه هو يتصرف 
لانه هايرشدك ويسندك ويتكلم علي لسانك
ثقي في قوة عمل يداه
فمن بدا معاك ياول الطريق لن يتركك في منتصفه

الهي الحنون 
نثق انك تنجي من يطلب من فخاخ عدو الخير
فكن مع ابنتك ولا تتركها تقود التجربه لوحدها
بشفاعه ام النور البتول مريم
والبابا كيرلس وحبيبه مارمينا
وقدسنا المعاصر البابا شنوده
امين


----------



## soul & life (16 يونيو 2012)

*بصراحه مش عارفه انصحك بايه بس كل اللى قررت اعمله انى اصليلك وادعى رب المجد يسوع المسيح زى ما محبته وحنانه جعل لسان بنتك يغنى له ويردد اسمه  هيجعل قلوب الحجر تلين ويحنن قلوب من حولك ومتخفيش  ربنا احن من الكل وطول ما انتى معاه وفى حماه مش هيسمح انهم يحرموكى من بنتك صلى كتير واطلبى شفاعة امنا العذراء مريم تتمجد معاكى وتتشفع ليكى ربنا يعديها على خير ويكون معاكى دائما*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *بصراحه مش عارفه انصحك بايه بس كل اللى قررت اعمله انى اصليلك وادعى رب المجد يسوع المسيح زى ما محبته وحنانه جعل لسان بنتك يغنى له ويردد اسمه  هيجعل قلوب الحجر تلين ويحنن قلوب من حولك ومتخفيش  ربنا احن من الكل وطول ما انتى معاه وفى حماه مش هيسمح انهم يحرموكى من بنتك صلى كتير واطلبى شفاعة امنا العذراء مريم تتمجد معاكى وتتشفع ليكى ربنا يعديها على خير ويكون معاكى دائما*



*نعم ، الذى قال : من أفواه الأطفال هيأت تسبيحاً ، هو يجعل الأمور كلها تسير لمجد إسمه القدوس

*


----------



## KARMA777 (16 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *ليس إلاَّ الصلاة والصوم
> 
> ربنا يسوع قال : هذا الجنس لا يخرج إلاَّ بالصلاة والصوم
> 
> ...



صليلى اخى ... لكن انا مش فاهمة اللى بالاحمر يعنى اايه
واشكرك على مرورك


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

MIROLLA قال:


> صليلى اخى ... لكن انا مش فاهمة اللى بالاحمر يعنى اايه
> واشكرك على مرورك




حبيبي استاذي الغالي
يقصد ابليس واعوانه
سلاحك الوحيد ضدهم وضد حيالهم ومحاربتهم
هو الصلاه والصوم


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (16 يونيو 2012)

حبيبتى بمشيئة ربنا الموضوع هيعدى على خير 

أنا هاصليلك ربنا يحفظك و يحفظ بنتك وما يفرقش بينكم ابدا 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

*طبعا هى مشكلة ..ومشكلة كبيرة كمان مش هينة ...*
*قانوناً من حقهم التفريق بينك وبين بنتك ...*
*حاولى بالحسنى مع أختك ووالدتك وليكون هذا الموضوع فيما بينكم كأسرة وعائلة ...ولا أنصحك بالتحدى فى الوقت الراهن لصغر سن أبنتك*


----------



## KARMA777 (16 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مفيش قدامك غير انك تصلي لربنا
> وتسيبه هو يتصرف
> لانه هايرشدك ويسندك ويتكلم علي لسانك
> ثقي في قوة عمل يداه
> ...


*امين 
بشكرك اختى الغالية على صلواتك

*
​


----------



## KARMA777 (16 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *بصراحه مش عارفه انصحك بايه بس كل اللى قررت اعمله انى اصليلك وادعى رب المجد يسوع المسيح زى ما محبته وحنانه جعل لسان بنتك يغنى له ويردد اسمه  هيجعل قلوب الحجر تلين ويحنن قلوب من حولك ومتخفيش  ربنا احن من الكل وطول ما انتى معاه وفى حماه مش هيسمح انهم يحرموكى من بنتك صلى كتير واطلبى شفاعة امنا العذراء مريم تتمجد معاكى وتتشفع ليكى ربنا يعديها على خير ويكون معاكى دائما*



*امين ببركة ام النور العذراء الطاهرة*


----------



## KARMA777 (16 يونيو 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> حبيبتى بمشيئة ربنا الموضوع هيعدى على خير
> 
> أنا هاصليلك ربنا يحفظك و يحفظ بنتك وما يفرقش بينكم ابدا
> ​



اشكرك اختى 
امين ربنا موجود
​


----------



## KARMA777 (16 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طبعا هى مشكلة ..ومشكلة كبيرة كمان مش هينة ...*
> *قانوناً من حقهم التفريق بينك وبين بنتك ...*
> *حاولى بالحسنى مع أختك ووالدتك وليكون هذا الموضوع فيما بينكم كأسرة وعائلة ...ولا أنصحك بالتحدى فى الوقت الراهن لصغر سن أبنتك*



ربنا يستر

​


----------



## چاكس (16 يونيو 2012)

*ممممم
يعنى والدة حضرتك عارفة نيتك و ايمانك بيسوع فى قلبك لكن اعتراضها على البنت الصغيرة ... ليها حل
حضرتك حاولى انك تقنعيها انك خلاص مش مؤمنة بيسوع و انك مبتفكريش فى الموضوع ده ، مش بس كده
فرصتك كبيرة ان رمضان جاى و اثبتى لها انك مازلتى مسلمة بالصيام ( طبعا هيكون كده و كده ) يعنى فقط هتبينى ان حضرتك صايمة و جاريها فى العبادات و كده .... ممكن تمثلى الصلاة الاسلامية يعنى انقاذا للموقف 
كمان حاولى فترة كبيرة متروحيش الكنيسة على الاقل كام يوم كده او كام اسبوع بعد ما تصراحيها ، كمان 
حضرتك لازم متخديش البنت معاكى للكنيسة بعد كده ... ممكن تبررى اللى قالته البنت ده على انه سمعته فى التلفزيون 
حاولى ان حضرتك تخرجى من الموقف بأقل خساير ... اكسبى والدتك و اظهرى عكس ما بداخلك ...
طبعا انا مش بقول انك من جواكى تنسى ايمانك ... لا .... بل اخفيه و بينى عكسه امامها ، تحايلى على الموقف نفسه .*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 يونيو 2012)

*قوليلها القنوات المسيحيه علي النايل سات تلاقيها سمعتها او قوليلها صحابها المسيحيين هي رددت كلامهم كدا زي عيال كتير...*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2012)

*أرجوكى لا تستمعى لأقوال الشك ، بل ثبتى كل ثقتك فى ربنا يسوع المسيح وحده 

هو الذى نجانا من مخاوف رهيبة كثيرة جداً

وهو الذى سينقذك ، فتعرفى قوته الجبارة عن ثقة ويقين

إدعونى فى وقت الضيق فأنقذك فتمجدنى

هذا ما إختبرناه فعلاً ، فأرجوكى لا تضعفى ولا تنصتى للحلول الخالية من الثقة فى قوة ربنا يسوع المسيح 

تمسكى به وهو لن يتخلى عنك أبداً 
*


----------



## SALVATION (16 يونيو 2012)

يارب نثق فى تدبيرك وزنك للامور 
دحرجنا الحجر وينقصنا قيامتك
الرب يتدخل​


----------



## KARMA777 (16 يونيو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *ممممم
> يعنى والدة حضرتك عارفة نيتك و ايمانك بيسوع فى قلبك لكن اعتراضها على البنت الصغيرة ... ليها حل
> حضرتك حاولى انك تقنعيها انك خلاص مش مؤمنة بيسوع و انك مبتفكريش فى الموضوع ده ، مش بس كده
> فرصتك كبيرة ان رمضان جاى و اثبتى لها انك مازلتى مسلمة بالصيام ( طبعا هيكون كده و كده ) يعنى فقط هتبينى ان حضرتك صايمة و جاريها فى العبادات و كده .... ممكن تمثلى الصلاة الاسلامية يعنى انقاذا للموقف
> ...





+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *قوليلها القنوات المسيحيه علي النايل سات تلاقيها سمعتها او قوليلها صحابها المسيحيين هي رددت كلامهم كدا زي عيال كتير...*​



للاسف انا مش حقدر لا اصوم ولا اصلى
مش بعرف اعمل حاجة مش حساها
وبالنسبة للبنت مش حقدر اقولهم سمعت الكلام ده من التليفزيون
لانها متاكدة انى بقيت مسيحية فماحدش حيصدقنى

​


----------



## KARMA777 (16 يونيو 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> يارب نثق فى تدبيرك وزنك للامور
> دحرجنا الحجر وينقصنا قيامتك
> الرب يتدخل​



*امين
وانا حاسة انه فعلا ابتدى يتدخل 

*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2012)

MIROLLA قال:


> للاسف انا مش حقدر لا اصوم ولا اصلى
> مش بعرف اعمل حاجة مش حساها
> وبالنسبة للبنت مش حقدر اقولهم سمعت الكلام ده من التليفزيون
> لانها متاكدة انى بقيت مسيحية فماحدش حيصدقنى
> ...



*هذا هو فعلاً رفض للمشورة التى ضد الإيمان  

لذلك ينبغى أن يتدخل ربنا يسوع وينقذك منهم 

ويمكنك أن تضعى فى قلبك أن تصمتى تماماً ، ولا تتكلمى إلاَّ إذا وضع ربنا على لسانك ما تقوليه 

وهو حينئذ يجب أن يتدخل ، لأنه صادق فى وعده : [لأنه إتكل علىَّ إنجيه ، أستره لأنه عرف إسمى ، معه أنا فى الشدة ، أنقذه وأمجده ومن طول الأيام أشبعه ، وأُريه خلاصى]

*


----------



## V mary (16 يونيو 2012)

*الساكن في ستر العلي يستيرح في ظل اله السموات 
ربنا يتدخل ويدبرها ويحميكي انت وبنتك ويغير القلوب 
شفاعة ام القدير وشفاعية الفارس مارجرجس​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2012)

يا ستي وليه  كل التعب ده...
انا ابني خليتو يدرس مادة الدين مع ان المسلمين بيمنعوها لاولادهم هنا وابتدى يقول يسوع هو ربنا وبيقولي بيصلو ازاي..وبقت عندو فكره يعني
لغاية ما الموضوع اكتشفوه من العيله انو بيدرس مادة الدين..وطبعا راحو ولغو الماده دي  وقسيو ع الولد وشالو الفكره من دماغو..وانا كنت بعمل ايه غير اني بصلي وبطلب ربنا انو يدخل ويعمل ويقوي وبتاع
حصل ايه؟؟ابني اتاخد ويروح المسجد عشان يصلي ويتعلم قرءان وهو   سنو ست سنين.. 
شوفتي اهو انا صليت عشان ربنا يدخل  بس هو ادخل اهو 
واللي انا بنيتو ف سنه واتمنيت يتعلمو اهو راح ..وحفظ سورتين من القرءان وبيتوظا ويصلي وكمان جامع؟؟
شوفتي تدخل ربنا بقى
شكلي كنت بصلي للجامع والجامع اتدخل
مش تتعبي نفسك وتحزني وتقولي هيحصل وهيحصل ..لان اللي بيحصل مش بيكون ف بالك ولا تعرفي جه منين..من حاجه اسمها ربنا ولا ايه بالظبط...
ايه الدنيا دي وليه كل التعب ده وعشان ايه..زي ما تيجي وخلاص


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2012)

*معلش أختنا الحبيبة 

يبدو أن ألمك دفعك لهذا الكلام  ، وربنا لا يمسك علينا بالواحدة ، بل يطيل أناته ويكثر رحمته

++ ولكننا فعلاً إختبرنا عمل ربنا ، حقيقة وفعلاً ، ووجدناه بيتدخل فعلاً ، ورأينا معجزاته فعلاً 

++ ولو إنك لم تفقدى إيمانك ، بل واصلتى الصلاة والصوم بكل قوتك ، سترين معجزاته

++ أما الإستسلام للواقع الحادث ، فهو أمر محزن جداً جداً

++ لا تستسلمى ، تمسكى بقوة ربنا يسوع المسيح صانع المعجزات ، ليس فقط المكتوبة فى الكتاب المقدس ، بل فى كل زمان والآن ، ومع الجميع بما فيهم الضعفاء أمثالنا 

++ لا تستسلمى للواقع ، بل إنتظرى الرب ، تقوى وليتشدد قلبك وإنتظرى الرب ، وهو سيغير الواقع

++ أشعر فيكى بحزن مريم ومرثا عند موت أخوهما الوحيد ، عندما طلبا مجئ ربنا يسوع بإلحاح ، وهو لم يتحرك من مكانه ، إلاَّ بعدما مات لعازر وأنتن ، فلما جاء ، قالتا له -بأدب- ما معناه : جاى بعد آيه ، ما مات وخلاص
ولكنه أجاب بهدوء : أنا القيامة والحياة ، سيقوم أخوك ، هل تؤمنين بذلك ، فلما أعلنت إيمانها ذهب للقبر ومرة أخرى يطلب منهم الإيمان ، فيقول إرفعوا الحجر ، فلما أطاعوا ، ظهرت رائحة العفونة الرهيبة ، فقال : لعازر هلمَّ خارجاً ، فتلاشى الموت وعفونته ، وخرج الميت حياً ، بالرغم من أن جسمه كله مربوط بالكفن 

+++ ربنا يتمهل علينا ، ويطلب مننا الإيمان ، فإن أعطيناه الإيمان ، أعطانا الحياة

ربنا يسوع المسيح يكون معاكى فى هذه المحنة ، ويشدد قلبك ويشدد إيمانك ، وينقذك وينقذ طفلك الوحيد ، مثلما أنقذ أخو مريم ومرثا الوحيد 

[تقوَّ ، وليتشدد قلبك ، وإنتظر الرب]*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> حبيبي استاذي الغالي
> يقصد ابليس واعوانه
> سلاحك الوحيد ضدهم وضد حيالهم ومحاربتهم
> هو الصلاه والصوم



بالضبط كده

فسياق كلام ربنا يسوع المسيح كان عن الشياطين 

فقال ربنا أن الشياطين لا يمكن أن تخرج بشيئ إلاَّ بالصلاة والصوم

الصلاة والصوم هما سلاحنا ضد قوة الشيطان

إن كان من خلال عمله المباشر ، أو من خلال الخاضعين له وأتباعه

وحقاً : الصلاة والصوم هما السلاح الوحيد لنا ، فماذا يمكن أن نعمله حيال الشيطان وأتباعه !!!!!! لا شيئ سوى الصلاة والصوم

وبمقدار ما فى محاربتهم لنا من عجرفة وتجبر وكبرياء

بمقدار ما فى حربنا نحن ضدهم من تواضع ، فالصوم والصلاة لا يصدران إلاَّ من المتواضعين الشاعرين بضعفهم والشاعرين بحاجتهم لقوة الله

فهكذا قرر الله ، أن الإنتصار لنا لا يكون إلاَّ بالتواضع وبسلاح المتواضعين ، الذى هو الصلاة والصوم


----------



## أَمَة (16 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *ويمكنك أن تضعى فى قلبك أن تصمتى تماماً ، ولا تتكلمى إلاَّ إذا وضع ربنا على لسانك ما تقوليه *



 
ردود مختلفة يجمع بينها الإيمان بقوة الصلاة، والرجاء في صلاح الرب والثقة بمحبته، وإستخدام الحكمة الضرورية. ما عدا ردين يطلبان منك الإتكال الكلي على نفسك - وهذا ما نفعله عندما نفقد إيماننا بالرب.

كنت فعلا سأقول ما قاله الأخ مكرم حرفيا.... لأن هذا ما أفعله دائما في الظروف التي  أشعر بضعفي حيالها. والرب لم يتركني أبدا بل كان يضع الكلمات المناسبة في الوقت المناسب.

سأقول المزيد لكِ في ردي على مشاركة الإبنة الحبيبة لوسيانتو.

 الرب معك يا بنتي.


----------



## the shepherd (16 يونيو 2012)

سلام و نعمة​ 
اتفق و اختلف مع الجميع . فالاعتماد علي الرب لا يعني السلبية و الاكتفاء بالصلاة و الصوم و التضرع لله .
و انا لا اقلل من قوة و فاعيلة الصوم و الصلاة و لكن يجب ان نعترف انها وحدها لا تكفي .
و الا لتركنا اعمالنا و امتنعنا عن التفكير و التخطيط للمستقبل و اتجهنا للصلاة و الصوم طالبين من الرب ان يفعل و يتمم الكل لنا .
و هذا بالتأكيد غير معقول او مقبول . ​ 
و بالمثل الافكار التي تطلب منك الاعتماد علي حكمتك البشرية او اللجوء للكذب البين فانا لا احب تلك الطريقة 
و ان كانت في بعض الاحيان الحل الوحيد الذي يحقق اقل الخسائر الا اني اضع امامي دائماً قول رب المجد 
" من ينكرني قدام الناس انكره قدام ابي الذي في السموات "
و لكن يبقي كل واحد و قامته الروحية و مقدار ايمانه و نحن نطلب منه فقط ان " يعين ضعف ايماننا " ​ 
لذلك فالجمع بين الاتجاهين هو الحل الانسب الذي يتسم بروح الكتاب الحقيقية . ان نطرح الامر بين يد الله و نعمل كل ما يرشدنا الله اليه .
و هذا الارشاد ليس بالضرورة اعلان او صوت داخلي احيانا ما يكون هو مجرد ما نراه احكم الامور وفقاً لتفكيرنا البشري البسيط فالله هو من منحنا العقل . ​ 
الرب يحفظ نفسك و نفس ابنك و يحفظ دخولكم و خروجكم . و اطلب منه ان تجدي نعمه في عينه و في عين اسرتك و تعبر المشكلة بسلام .​


----------



## أَمَة (16 يونيو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> سلام و نعمة​
> 
> اتفق و اختلف مع الجميع . فالاعتماد علي الرب لا يعني السلبية و الاكتفاء بالصلاة و الصوم و التضرع لله .
> و انا لا اقلل من قوة و فاعيلة الصوم و الصلاة و لكن يجب ان نعترف انها وحدها لا تكفي .
> ...


 المؤمن الذي اختبر عمل الرب الصالح في حياته لا يرضى بــِ*حلٍ وحيد **لأنه يحقق أقل الخسائر* ، بل ينتظر عمل الرب.

اشيد قولك في اللون الأحمر. *نترك الأمر بين يدي الله ونعمل بما يرشدنا اليه وفقا لتفكيرنا البشري*.

الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2012)

*توجد حالات فيها ينبغى علينا فعل شيئ ، حتى أثناء الوجود فى حضرة الرب ذاته ، مثل رفع الحجر ، الذى طلبه الرب قبل معجزة إقامة لعازر ، فلما تناقشوا ، تناقش ، ولم يفعل المعجزة إلاَّ بعدما رفع الحجر
ففى هذه الحالة يطلب منا الرب أن نقوم بالواجب علينا

ولكن توجد حالات أخرى ، لا يكون فيها لنا ما نفعله نهائياً ، سوى الصوم والصلاة ، مثل حالات التعامل مع الشياطين 

ففى هذه الحالة يكون الفعل الإيجابى الوحيد ، هو الصوم والصلاة

والتمييز بين الحالتين ، يحتاج لإرشاد المرشد الروحى أو أب الإعتراف ، فالذين بلا مرشد يكونون مثل أوراق الخريف ، مثلما يقول القديسون 

وفى الحالتين اللتين تكلمنا عنهما الآن ، ليس لنا ما نفعله ، إذ لا وسيلة للهرب ولا وسيلة للمواجهة ، بل فقط الصوم والصلاة 

هذا حسب معرفتى الشخصية ، ولكن قد توجد حلول عند آخرين ، ولكنى لا أعرفها 
*


----------



## أَمَة (16 يونيو 2012)

أنا حابة اقول كلمتين للأخت الحبيبة *لوسيانتو* ردا على مشاركتها      #*23*   وكلي أمل أن تجد فيها فائدة هي والأخت الحبيبة صاحبة السؤال.
 
حمكة الرب في حياتنا لا تقاس بموازين بشرية قاصرة على إستعاب حكمة الله الكلية، تماما مثل عمق مياه المحيطات لا تقاس بدلو/سطل قاصر على إستعاب المياه كلها.

أهم مثال على قصورنا البشري -لولا نعمة الرب فينا- هو تجسد الإله الكلمة وصليبه.

هذا ما قاله الكتاب المقدس عن الصليب الذي لا يزال لهذا اليوم سبب عثرة *للذين يجعلون الله وفقا لتفكيرهم*:

18. فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ
19. لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «سَأُبِيدُ حِكْمَةَ الْحُكَمَاءِ وَأَرْفُضُ فَهْمَ الْفُهَمَاءِ».
 
وكذلك قال عن حكمة الله:

25. لأَنَّ *جَهَالَةَ اللهِ* *أَحْكَمُ مِنَ النَّاسِ*! *وَضَعْفَ اللهِ* *أَقْوَى مِنَ النَّاسِ*!

*طبعا * *جهالة الله و  **ضعف الله**في فكر البشر فقط.*

لنأخذ من الكتاب المقدس عظة كبيرة عن عمل الله الذي نتهمه بأنه لا يعمل -*فقط بسبب قصر نظرنا- *وهي قصة يوسف ابن يعقوب ابن اسحق ابن ابراهيم. 

حسد الإخوة يوسف على أحلامه ومحبة ابيه له فقرروا أن يتخلصوا منه.
بعد أن رموه في بئر، عادوا وسحبوه عندما شاهدوا قافلة اسماعيليين ذاهبة لتنزل في مصر وقرروا أن يبيعونه للقافلة - وهكذا فعلوا مقابل 20 من الفضة
استقر يوسف في مصر وهناك اشتراه خصي فرعون ورئيس الشرط لديه
حَسُنَتْ طلعتُ يوسف البهية في عيني سيده وساومته على نفسها
يوسف الطاهر الذي احب الرب رفض الخطية
اتهمته زوجة سيده بمحاولة التعدي عليها لكي تنتقم لكبريائها
وُضِعَ يوسف في السجن الذي يوضعون فيه اسرى الملك
في هذه القصة نرى الظلم الذي انطبق على يوسف من أخوته ومن زوجة رئيس الشرط.

*عقلنا البشري العاجز* يستنكر هذا الظلم ويقول: 

 اين هو الله الذي احبه يوسف 
لماذا لم يتدخل الله وينقذ يوسف
الله لم ينقذه عندما رموه الاخوة في البئر
لم ينقذه عندما باعوه
لم ينقذه ولم ويبين براءتها عندما اتهمته زورا زوجة رئيس الشرط.........
*ولكن *

هل كان الله فعلا غائبا طوال هذا الوقت؟
هل الله لم يهمه امر يوسف؟
هل الله نسي يوسف وحجب وجهه عنه؟
*الجواب:* لا لكل هذه الأسئلة.

*الله صنع خيرا في الشر الذي عمل اخوة يوسف*. 

في بيعه وصل يوسف الى مصر
في سجنه وصل الى فرعون
في وصوله الى فرعون انقذ مصر من الموت جوعا وانقذ اهله وبني اسرائيل من الموت جوعا.........
تماما كما حدث على الصليب الذي به انقذنا الرب من الموت.

أختي *لوسيانتو* واختي *ميرولا*

ربنا يصنع خيراً من ضيقاتنا. ما عليكما سوى أن تنتظرا عمل الرب ولا تخافا. 

كيف يمكننا أن نرى اليوم  ما سيكون في الغد == الرب يصنع خلاصا لأمك واختك من خلال ما نطقت به صغيرتك؟

وانت يا *لوسيانتو* -  بتتكلمي عن سنة بنيتي فيها ......... ايه هي السنة عند الرب؟ ولا شيء. كما كانت سنين الظلم في حياة يوسف لا شيء مقابل المجد الذي صار له لاحقا والخلاص الذي حصل بسببه لأبناء اسرائيل.

الرب يعطيكما القدرة على الإنتظار - صلوا ولا تملوا وسترون قدرته عاملة في حياتكما


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2012)

أمة قال:


> أنا حابة اقول كلمتين للأخت الحبيبة *لوسيانتو* ردا على مشاركتها      #*23*   وكلي أمل أن تجد فيها فائدة هي والأخت الحبيبة صاحبة السؤال.
> 
> حمكة الرب في حياتنا لا تقاس بموازين بشرية قاصرة على إستعاب حكمة الله الكلية، تماما مثل عمق مياه المحيطات لا تقاس بدلو/سطل قاصر على إستعاب المياه كلها.
> 
> ...


اشكرك جدا لردك 
وانا بصدق كنت مؤمنه جدا بكل الكلام ده وانتظرت عمل الرب ولو اياس يوم..لكني فقت وجود الرب بداخلي فكيف لي ان انتظر عمله او اؤمن انه سيعمل بحياتي
كنت بحب جدا قصة يوسف وكنت اتعظ بيها  وباخد منها صبر..لكن صبري نفذ للاسف وتحولت لشخص لا يؤمن باي شيئ حتى بوجودي انا.. احتارت وبحس اني ضايعه  وتائهه من غير ايمان...
كل اللي بتمناه ان اتملي ايمان زي ما كنت.. ونفسي اعرف ربنا اللي كنت بحس بوجودو ف حياتي وبداخلي اين هو..؟؟وايه هو الغلط ف كل ده؟؟
شكرا ليكي كتير وللاخ مكرم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2012)

أمة قال:


> كيف يمكننا أن نرى اليوم  ما سيكون في الغد == الرب يصنع خلاصا لأمك واختك من خلال ما نطقت به صغيرتك؟




*تأكيداً لما قالته أختنا الحبيبة أمة 

فقد سمعت إختبار إيمان شخص ، تمت محاكمته على إيمانه ، فكان يعاتب ربنا يسوع المسيح 

فظهر له فى رؤية وقال له ما معناه أن مكافأته كبيرة ، وقال له : كيف كان القاضى سيسمع عنى لولا هذه المحاكمة 

فالله فعلاً له تدابير تفوق خيالنا ، له كل المجد
*


----------



## watergold (16 يونيو 2012)

*اولاً و قبل كل شيئ او الامور التي يجب شكر الله عليها انك دخلتي الى الكنيسة وهذا ليس بالشيء السهل لدى بعض المتنصرين ، و كل ما اريد ان اقوله لك يا اختي ان الرب لن يدعك وحدك كلنا نشكوا من نفس الالم من الاضهاد من شدة من الالم احياناً نكره العالم انت الان ما تواجهينه هو بسيط جداً جداً فالأمور لنا نحن المسحيين اكثر بكثير فقط انطق بأسم المسيح يقطعوا لسانك هذا الحقد الاعمى لا يطفأ جمره الى الصلاة و الثقة بالله لا تيأسي من كل المصائب انا اعلم انت قد تكونين مؤمنة بقوة الصليب لكن يجب ان تعلمي ان الله قد يتأخر في الاجابة ( لكنه يستجب ) لا يمكن و انا اوعدك انه سيستجيب و سوف تتذكرين وعدي هذا حين يستجيب لا تتذمري على الامور التي قد تقع بل صلي و لا تشعري بالملل من الصلاة من دون انقطاع 

كما اني اطلب من الاعضاء ان يصلوا من اجلك 
*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 يونيو 2012)

*كلام إخوتى ذكرنى بشيئ

ولكنى سأقول نتيجته النهائية

لا تخافوا ولا حتى من ضعف الإيمان وإهتزازه ، لأن ربنا يعلم جيداً بضعف طبيعتنا وبتأثير المنظور على غير المنظور ، بالعكس ، فإنه يرثى لضعفنا ، يعنى بنصعب عليه لما يشفنا تعبانين ومهزوزين

حنانه مالوش حدود 

فلن يتخلى عنكم أبداً بحجة ضعف الإيمان ، هذا إحتمال صفر ، مستحيل يحدث 

فلا تخافوا من أى شيئ ، هى ديتها شوية وقت وشوية تعب وإحتمال ، ثم تأتى المعجزات العظيمة التى ستكون ذخيرة لكم لبقية العمر ولكل الناس الآخرين أيضاً


*


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2012)

حينما يعترينا الضيق ويزداد علينا ألم ومشقات هذا العالم المضطرب، ندخل في امتحان الإيمان ليظهر مدى قوته وأصالة معدنه، لأن الله دائماً يمتحن النفس بالنار مثل الذهب، لتُحرق كل الشوائب المتعلقه به ويصير أكثر نقاوة وبريق، لأن بداية الإيمان تأتي بزهو وفرح عظيم، لمن كان في ظلمة لا يرى أو يستطيع أن يُبصر، ليدخل في خبرة الرؤيا بانفتاح البصيرة الداخلية فيُصبح في حالة من الفرح، فرح من كان أعمى ونظر وعاين النور بالنور: [ لأن عندك ينبوع الحياة بنورك نرى نوراً ] (مزمور 36: 9) ...

ولكن الإيمان وفي داخل النفس شوائب كثيرة يراها الله بعيناه اللتان كلهيب نار تفحصان استار الظلام، فيُمحص النفس ويضع على أكتافها الصليب وآلام الزمان الحاضر، لا ليُحزنها ويجعلها تفقد إيمانها بل ليُطهر أعماقها ويُنقي إيمانها ليجعله كالذهب له ثمن عظيم بمجازاه تفوق الفرح الأول الذي يعتري النفس في البداية، لأن البناء لا يقف عند الأساس بل يعلو ويعلو على قدر عمل الله في القلب وتجاوب النفس معه، فأن استسلمت النفس للضيق وانحصرت في الآلام وتركت إيمانها الأول ستتعب جداً وتتزعزع ثقتها، ويعلو صوت الرب في القلب [ أين إيمانك ]، [ أن آمنتِ ترين مجد الله ]...

فالضيق والمحنة وكل مشقة تقوي الإيمان وتُثبته لتدخل النفس في مرحلة أقوى وأعمق، ومن إيمان لإيمان ومن قوة لقوة ومن مجد إلى مجد، لذلك يا إختي وأوجه الكلام للجميع يا إخوتي: لا تحزنوا من أجل أي ضيق، ولا تتوانوا على أن تمسكوا في الله ولا تهتموا بانسداد الطريق أمامكم وتوهان كل الحلول، ولا تتكلوا على حلول البشر، بل ارتكنوا على الإيمان الإيجابي الحي في المسيح يسوع، واثقين أنه يسمعكم بسبب محبته لكم، لأنه هو من دعاكم لمجده وهو من فتح أذهانكم لتفهموا وتستوعبوا السرّ الخاص المُعلن منه، لتدخلوا مجده، فهو أمين لا ينكر نفسه، فكونوا أمناء معه وزيدوا ثقتكم فيه، واستودعوا أنفسكم وأولادكم وكل ما لكم في يده، لأن النفوس هي عمله، لأنه هو من بذل نفسه لأجل الجميع، فأولادكم أمانه عندكم لتقدموهم له، وخلاصهم في حوزته لأنه هو من يرعى نفوس البشر ويهتم بكل شيء حتى بأصاغر الأمور وأعظمها، وكل الأشياء في يده هو، وابنائكم مسئوليته، فقط أفعلوا ما عليكم بحكمة ولا تخافوا من أي شيء في الوجود...

+ فأن كان الله في داخلكم فحياته فيكم، فماذا يهمكم !!! أما أن كان خارج عنكم وحياته ليست فيكم فماذا ينفعكم حتى أولادكم سيصيروا عديمي القيمة ...

فلا يتزعزع إيمانكم، بل ضعوا ثقتكم فيه بإيمان راسخ في صلاة دائمة تطلبونه بكل قلوبكم فتجدونه حاضراً معكم في سرّ الإيمان الحي الذي به تستطيعون أن تنقلوا جبالاً من الشك وتنتصروا على الدنيا كلها وكل قوات الشرّ، لأن به كل شيء وبغيره لن نستطيع أي شيء أو نفعل شيءٌ قط، كونوا معافين أصحاء في قوة الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة المنسكبة في قلوبنا بروح الحياة روح الله آمين
​


----------



## KARMA777 (18 يونيو 2012)

*المجد للرب يسوع المسيح
سيدى وحبيبى ومخلصى وابى 
وكل ما لى فى الدنيا
حدث ما لا كنت اتوقعه
مافيش حد كلمنى فى اى حاجة وبيعاملونى كويس
ودى مش عادة اهلى ابدا
لكن ماما طول النهار مشغله قران فى البيت
انا طبعا سايباها ومش بعاند 
لكن زى ما يكون ربنا نزل عليها السكينة مش بتكلمنى فى اى حاجة
لكن لو حصل وحد كلمنى انا ناوية اقولهم ان اللى خرجنى من الاسلام كذا وكذا
يعنى اقول نقاط الضعف اللى مسلمين كتير بيكونو شايفنها لكن مغمضين عنيهم عنها
واحاول اقنعهم بالهدوء
ياترى ده راى صحيح؟
*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يونيو 2012)

MIROLLA قال:


> *المجد للرب يسوع المسيح
> سيدى وحبيبى ومخلصى وابى
> وكل ما لى فى الدنيا
> حدث ما لا كنت اتوقعه
> ...


*
فيه حاجات بيكون المفروض علينا فيها أن نجهز ونعد أمورنا ، وعن ذلك مكتوب : مهِّد سبيل رجلك ، فتستقيم كل طرقك

ولكن فيه أمور أخرى ، يكون من الأفضل لنا جداً أن نترك ربنا يدبرها لنا ويمهدها لنا بطريقته

فربنا يسوع المسيح هو إللى كان لاجمهم ، وهذا الأمر رأينا مثله فى حياتنا فى ظروف عديدة ، وأيضاً بخلاف الطبيعى المتوقع من الأشخاص

فإتركى التدبير لربنا يسوع المسيح ، هو الذى بدأ وهو الذى سيكمل فى الوقت وبالطريقة المحكمة التى ليس لها مثيل

ولا تنسى أبداً وعده الصادق : لأنه إتكل علىَّ إنجيه ، هذه كلمة شرف

وياريتك بدل ما تتكلمى معاهم ، تصلى فى قلبك 

وياريتك تصلى المزمور المعزى والمملوء بالوعود : الساكن فى ستر العلى يستريح فى ظل إله السماء (لا أتذكر رقمه فى المزامير ولكنه فى صلاة الساعة السادسة فى الأجبية )

والمزمور المعزى جداً ايضاً : الرب نورى وخلاصى ممن أخاف ، الرب عاضد حياتى ممن أجزع (فى صلاة باكر)
*


----------



## Star Online (18 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يباركك يا ميرولا ويديكي نعمة وحكمة 

صدقيني الافعال صوتها اعلي بكتييييير من الاقوال ,, مش بقولك الكلام مش مهم , لكن انهم يشوفوا ميرولا تانية خاااالص غير الي عاشت معاهم كل السنين الي فاتت هايولد السؤال الاقوي دايما وهو ..: ياتري ايه السبب ؟ التغير الي للاحسن ده حصل ازاي ؟ القوة دي جابتها منين ؟ السلام والطمانينة دي ممكن تكون من الشيطان ؟ 

اسئلة تانية كتير كمان هاتدور , وساعتها الكلام هايتقال لوحده ,, لأن ربنا الي هايقوله


----------



## watergold (18 يونيو 2012)

MIROLLA قال:


> *المجد للرب يسوع المسيح
> سيدى وحبيبى ومخلصى وابى
> وكل ما لى فى الدنيا
> حدث ما لا كنت اتوقعه
> ...




*الرب حماك و لم يترك  ، و انا شخصياً لا احب ان ادخل في جدل مع المسلمين في هذه الامور ليس لأني لا اريد الكره ان يزداد بين و بينهم و لكن قد يكون المتحدث اكثر علماً مني في الدين فدائما استخدم اسلوب الصمت و حيل و خداع المشايخ بشكل عام لا تنتهي لديهم خبرة في هذا المجال.
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يونيو 2012)

MIROLLA قال:


> *
> لكن لو حصل وحد كلمنى انا ناوية اقولهم ان اللى خرجنى من الاسلام كذا وكذا
> يعنى اقول نقاط الضعف اللى مسلمين كتير بيكونو شايفنها لكن مغمضين عنيهم عنها
> واحاول اقنعهم بالهدوء
> ...



ميرولا، بصي، طريقة عرضك للحقائق ، واسلوب كلامك وعدم اندفاعك في الكلام يحسم الأمر لصالحك، خلي اللي هايكلمك يفكر في كلامك، واتكلمي بالراحة وادي ادلة بنسبة 60 % وسيبي التفكير بتاع الشخص اللي قدامك بنسبة 40 %، لانه لازم يقتنع هو نفسه انك عملتي حاجة شايفاها صح..



شيء أخير، المسيح طريقه صعب، هو حلو ، لكنه صعب، ممكن تضحي فيه بحاجات تكون غالية عليكي دلوقتي، لكن الأبدية أهم من أي شيء تاني..


----------



## aymonded (18 يونيو 2012)

MIROLLA قال:


> *المجد للرب يسوع المسيح
> سيدى وحبيبى ومخلصى وابى
> وكل ما لى فى الدنيا
> حدث ما لا كنت اتوقعه
> ...




أولاً حينما يتدخل الله يتمجد ويعلن قوته وقدرته، وهو يعمل لصالح حياتك كما يرى ويدبر لكِ لتكون لك شهادة سيرة حسنه حسب قوة النعمة وعمل الروح القدس في داخلك، لذلك كما تركتي الرب يتدخل في حياتك، أتركيه يفعل ما يشاء ووقت الحاجة سيحرك قلبك ويعطيكي في تلك الساعة حكمة ونور لكي تتكلمي بروح الحكمة والشهادة، لكي لا يكون فضل القوة والقدرة منك بل من الله، واوعي تقنعي أحد بشيء، بل ليس لك إلا ان تُصلي وانتظري أن الرب يُخلِّص بقدرة يمينه المعتزة بالقدرة...

ولكن لو اعتمدتي على معرفتك في توصيل المعاني وتقنعيهم فكراً لفكر سينتهي الأمر لمشكلة كبيرة ستورطين نفسك فيها بدون داعي، انتظري الرب وليتشدد قلبك ويتشجع وانتظري الرب، لأن للرب الخلاص وليس لنا نحن، وهو الذي يهتم ويراعي الجميع وليس نحن، الله وحده من يُخلص الإنسان ويحرك قلبه، فانتظري أن يتحرك قلبك بقوة الله وستجدي الكلام يخرج بتلقائية حسب عطية الله بالروح القدس في تلك الساعة... والمستعجل برجليه يُخطأ بالضرورة دائماً... النعمة معك
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

MIROLLA قال:


> *المجد للرب يسوع المسيح
> سيدى وحبيبى ومخلصى وابى
> وكل ما لى فى الدنيا
> حدث ما لا كنت اتوقعه
> ...



نشكرربنا انه اتمجد معاكي
 وسندك وبيدبر الخير ليكي
لكن لا تنقطعي علي الصلاه فهي سلاحك امام ابليس واعوانه
فالحرب مازالت قائمه

ربنا يعطيكي الحكمه ويتكلم علي لسانك لخلاص
بيتك واهلك
امين


----------



## Strident (18 يونيو 2012)

هنا معنديش شيء اقوله اﻻ اني هاصلي لك....

وليس امامك سوى الوعد بان الرب يعطي حكمة ﻻ يقدر جميع مقاوميكم ان يعاندوها...

ومين عارف....ربما هو يشد والدتك للايمان الآن...

بالنسبة لحرقة الدم...سيبك من دي مش هي المشكلة....دي تضحية لربنا....لكن موضوع بنتك هو المهم فعﻻً


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

MIROLLA قال:


> *لكن ماما طول النهار مشغله قران فى البيت*
> ​


​*دى فرصة عظيمة عشان تسمعى وتتأكدى أكتر من التفاهات اللى كنتى بتؤمنى بيها ...*
*كل ما هتسمعى أكتر كل ما هتتأكدى أكتر وتتثبتى أكتر ...زى حالاتى كدة *
*سؤال : ما هو موقف والد أبنتك ؟*


----------



## KARMA777 (18 يونيو 2012)

Star Online قال:


> ربنا يباركك يا ميرولا ويديكي نعمة وحكمة
> 
> صدقيني الافعال صوتها اعلي بكتييييير من الاقوال ,, مش بقولك الكلام مش مهم , لكن انهم يشوفوا ميرولا تانية خاااالص غير الي عاشت معاهم كل السنين الي فاتت هايولد السؤال الاقوي دايما وهو ..: ياتري ايه السبب ؟ التغير الي للاحسن ده حصل ازاي ؟ القوة دي جابتها منين ؟ السلام والطمانينة دي ممكن تكون من الشيطان ؟
> 
> اسئلة تانية كتير كمان هاتدور , وساعتها الكلام هايتقال لوحده ,, لأن ربنا الي هايقوله



عندك حق اخى لكن هما فعلا ملاحظين تغيير فى حياتى للاحسن
طول عمرهم شايفين ان حياتى واقفة وانا قافلة على نفسى 
دلوقت بقيت اكتر ايجابية مع الناس وواضح جدا ان الناس بقت بتحبنى اكتر وشايفانى انى بقيت اجمل ويمكن ده لان اللى جوا النفس بيطلع على الوش  فعلا الايمان بيغير ملامح الانسان 
هما مستغربين ده بس برضو مش راضيين يعترفو


----------



## KARMA777 (18 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/CENTER]
> *دى فرصة عظيمة عشان تسمعى وتتأكدى أكتر من التفاهات اللى كنتى بتؤمنى بيها ...*
> *كل ما هتسمعى أكتر كل ما هتتأكدى أكتر وتتثبتى أكتر ...زى حالاتى كدة *
> *سؤال : ما هو موقف والد أبنتك ؟*



*بالنسبة للتفاهات اللى بسمعها فى القران انا متاكده منها
ولسه كنت سامعة لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله ثالث ثلاثه قعدت اضحك 
منتهى الجهل
وكمان ختم الله على قلوبهم .. ايه الاله الظالم ده تختم على قلبى ليه
مش يمكن يوم ارجعلك منتهى القسوة والغباء
سراااااب



*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يونيو 2012)

*رجاء محبة

بدلاً من الدعوة لإجترار المرارات القديمة

ليتنا نشترك فى الفرحة الحالية مع أختنا بعمل الله معها

مكتوب : [فرح الرب قوتكم]

فلنتمسك بالفرح الذى أعطاه لنا الله 

ولا نرتد لإجترار المرارات السابقة 
*


----------



## أَمَة (18 يونيو 2012)

MIROLLA قال:


> عندك حق اخى لكن هما فعلا ملاحظين تغيير فى حياتى للاحسن
> طول عمرهم شايفين ان حياتى واقفة وانا قافلة على نفسى
> دلوقت بقيت اكتر ايجابية مع الناس وواضح جدا ان الناس بقت بتحبنى اكتر وشايفانى انى بقيت اجمل ويمكن ده لان اللى جوا النفس بيطلع على الوش  فعلا الايمان بيغير ملامح الانسان
> هما مستغربين ده بس برضو مش راضيين يعترفو


 

كلام (الأحمر) في الصميم
الى الأمام مع المسيح


----------



## KARMA777 (18 يونيو 2012)

*سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح
حبيبى والهى ومخلصى وابى

من نص ساعة ماما كلمتنى وقالتلى البنت من كم يوم قامت من النوم بليل
ف امى نيمتها وقعدت تقولها لا اله الا الله
البنت قالتلها لا
يسوع يسوع يسوع
انا مستغربة من ردود فعل بنتى بجد
المهم امى قالتلى ايه الكلام ده
قلتلها اه انا اللى بعلمها الكلام ده
قالتلى طب ليه
قلتلها عشان اكتشفت ان الاسلام غلط
طبعا وشها اتغير وقالتلى بس بطلى هبل 
قلتلها اسمعينى طيب طالما بداتى الكلام

وبعدين كلمتها شوية عن كذب الاعجاز العلمى وانى دورت فى المواقع الاجنبية ومالقتش حاجة بتقول عن الحاجات اللى بيتكلمو عنها

طبعا جادلت وقعدت تقوللى ازاى ومش عارف ايه
قولتلها سيبك من كل ده
انا حصل معايا انى كنت شاكة فى الاسلام وقولت الاله الصح يوجهنى واتشديت للمسيحية
وكمان حصل معايا مواقف كذا وكذا
حاجات كنت فى مواقف احتياج ومشاكل 
وقلتلها فاكرة واتحلت ازاى
عشان السيدة مريم ظهرتلى وعملت معايا كذا
ومواقف تانية ما ينفعش احكيها دلوقت لكن كان على ايديها ان ربنا حامينى من الشياطين والسحرة

سكتت وكانها بتفكر
قالتلى طيب ادعيه الاله بتاعك وخليه يمشى موضوع معين عندها
متقفل بقاله سنين
قلتلها ماشى
حصلى وحيمشى بالشكل اللى انتى عاوزاه
سكتت
قلتلها وساعتها تامنى
ماردتش عليا
وقامت
صلوا يا جماعة معايا ان ربنا يسهلها الموضوع اللى متقفل ده
عشان تامن بربنا يسوع
انا عارفة انه مش بالساهل كده
لكن على الاقل حيلمس قلبها معرفته
*​


----------



## أَمَة (18 يونيو 2012)

تعامل الرب مع البشر تختلف عن تعامل البشر مع بعضهم.
*الإنسان* يختار الاسلوب الذي *يظن* انه *الأفضل*.
*الرب يعرف الأفضل*.

لنصلي من كل قلوبنا لتكن مشيئة الرب ويتصرف في الموضوع التي طلبت والدتك الصلاة من أجله.


----------



## KARMA777 (18 يونيو 2012)

أمة قال:


> تعامل الرب مع البشر تختلف عن تعامل البشر مع بعضهم.
> *الإنسان* يختار الاسلوب الذي *يظن* انه *الأفضل*.
> *الرب يعرف الأفضل*.
> 
> لنصلي من كل قلوبنا لتكن مشيئة الرب ويتصرف في الموضوع التي طلبت والدتك الصلاة من أجله.



*فعلا كل واحد له مدخل 
امين يارب 
*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (18 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يلمس قلوبهم 
طبعا معروف ان الطفل زي الاسفنجة يعني اكيد سمع الكلام ده منك 

و ربنا يدبرها و و تنحل المشكلة التانية من اجلك و يبقوا مؤمنين

ربنا معاكي ميرولا


----------



## joeseph.jesus (18 يونيو 2012)

انا هصلي لكي و كمان هصوم عشانك و ان المشكلة تنحل باذن المسيح


----------



## christina 45 (18 يونيو 2012)

يا رب يحللك المشكلة دي عشان نور المسيح يدخل قلب 
أمك أمين


----------



## joeseph.jesus (18 يونيو 2012)

christina 45 قال:


> يا رب يحللك المشكلة دي عشان نور المسيح يدخل قلب
> أمك أمين


امين وياريت نخصص لها ايام نصوم ونصلي لاجلها


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 يونيو 2012)

*الرب  يلمس قلب والدتك وينور قلبها
والرب يسوع قادر يحل لها موضوعها المقفل لكى تؤمن انه هو الرب القدير ​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يونيو 2012)

الرب يحفظك ويحفظ بنتك لا تخافى ربنا موجود


----------



## watergold (18 يونيو 2012)

*ي**ا اخواني انا كلما ادخل الى هذا الموضوع اشعر بأحساس غريب و حزن ، حقيقة اشفقت على التي كتبت الموضوع كأنما الروح القدس  في داخلي يخاطبني و يصف لي مشاعرها ، او قد اكون اتذكر  مشاعر الحزن الذي اصابتني مع عائلتي بعد ايماني. الامر مؤسف جداً *


----------



## القسيس محمد (18 يونيو 2012)

*نصحيتى لك
فى الوقت الحالى حاولى انك متروحيش الكنيسه شويه 
وتحاولى تبعدى عن المسيحيين اللى بيعرفوكى فترة كده
والطفل بطبيعته لما بيسمع الترانيم بيرددها 
فى المستقبل اتركيها عند مامتك وروحى 
لكن الايام دى 
خلى صلواتك وترانيمك فى البييت ومع نفسك
الرب يباركك ويحفظك من كل سوء
الكتاب قال كونوا حكمااااااااء 
الحكمه مطلوبه 
*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (18 يونيو 2012)

يا ريت كمان حكايه الكومبيوتر دى
تعمليله رقم سرى 
او تمسى الكوكييز كل يوم 
وتخلى بالك حد يدخل على الجهاز فى غيابك هيشوف المنتدى او خدمه ليكى على النت
الحرص واجب


----------



## KARMA777 (23 يونيو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> يا ريت كمان حكايه الكومبيوتر دى
> تعمليله رقم سرى
> او تمسى الكوكييز كل يوم
> وتخلى بالك حد يدخل على الجهاز فى غيابك هيشوف المنتدى او خدمه ليكى على النت
> الحرص واجب



ربنا موجود


----------

